# Avon Lake: Neighborhoods infested with tree-killing insects



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

AVON LAKE -- An infestation of insects which have the potential to heavily damage or even kill certain trees has broken out in some Avon Lake neighborhoods.









More...


----------

